# Ralph Burch, Lett, Boylan at the Veledrome in 1992



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

Vintage Oval racing at the spectacular Veledrome in California circa 1992. 
www.rctvlive.com.

Those were the days, enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

would have been perfect if you had video of Boylan racing. is the veledrome still used for racing


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

If its Encino it is still be used. If it Carson there is a Soccer field on the site now. Check out these videos of Encino filmed a couple of weeks ago during the All Star Race weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NauUlyAhi8Y 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ti2zGEi94Q


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The velo on RCTVlive was from 1992 at the Dominguez Hills velo. (MAN ThAT PLACE WAS INCREDIBLE) prior to going to Dominguez Hills we were about an hour North in the San Fernando Valley at Encino's Velodrome where the earlier RCThunderdrome's were held. (Not nearly as big or nice...but still WOW fast)

The Encino track went through some changes a few years ago which has made it a much nicer facility (track wise) than it was back in the late 80's early 90's. It's a lot bumpier than the Dominguez Hills track was, but it's got a nice concrete apron similar to what DH had....and some other upgrades. The surface is not all that great - it got a polymer coating a few years ago, but it's come loose in several places and we have to use a couple rolls or duct tape to make sure to keep it all down when we do our events there.

We still race at the ENCINO VELO 4-5 times a year - no where near the number of racers, but we just do mainly club/series events and have a TON OF FUN.

Here's a sample of TODAY'S VELO ACTION

ENCINO VELODROME 2007 - 18 cars

These, compared to those old cars are 4 cell / 10.5 Brushless cars...


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's a pic of the Amatuer MOD "A" Main from this race...


----------



## DR DAVE (Jul 14, 2007)

i was at that one still have the medal those were the days!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Do you have a larger version of that picture?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Hank,

I'll have to look and see if I can find the actual SNAPSHOT and scan it at a higher res.

I remember a couple years ago when I did it - I shrank it down quite a bit.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Bothering harmless animals with high priced toys is not cool. It's things like that, that hurt the image of our hobby. I suggest editing out 8:27 to 8:33. Other than that, it was a good episode.


----------



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

*Look Closely*



Heliopolis said:


> Bothering harmless animals with high priced toys is not cool. It's things like that, that hurt the image of our hobby. I suggest editing out 8:27 to 8:33. Other than that, it was a good episode.


Fortunately, it looked a lot closer to the bird than it actually was. It appeared that way because of the way it was filmed. The owner of RCTV, Jeff Maturo is a huge animal fan and a member in good standing with the Nature Conservancy. No animals were harmed in the filming of that episode. 
Linda


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

RCTVLIVE said:


> Fortunately, it looked a lot closer to the bird than it actually was. It appeared that way because of the way it was filmed. The owner of RCTV, Jeff Maturo is a huge animal fan and a member in good standing with the Nature Conservancy. No animals were harmed in the filming of that episode.
> Linda


Thanks for the reply. The bird obviously moved out of fear as a result of the boat coming toward it. I don't think that any harm was intended by RCTV Live, but I do think that it's inappropriate to have left that shot in the final edit. It doesn't look good for the hobby. Just my 2 cents.


----------

